# What are the usual Job Titles in Secondary Education?



## LesWilson (May 31, 2012)

In CB I often see people referring to themselves as Technical Director. Is that the position that defines the curriculum and teaches it or just the operations side of the venue(s)? What job titles are common in High School for the various aspects of the technical side of event production?


----------



## josh88 (May 31, 2012)

LesWilson said:


> In CB I often see people referring to themselves as Technical Director. Is that the position that defines the curriculum and teaches it or just the operations side of the venue(s)? What job titles are common in High School for the various aspects of the technical side of event production?



I'm both. I'm TD of my venue and another theatre and the education side I'm a teacher. They overlap in that it's the same school and I also teach a stagecraft class, but I don't necessarily think of a tech director and the education side. BUT they also do seem to be teaching something.... to new techs who start working for them in a theatre, or in a high school setting, unless it's a huge school with a bunch of money to throw around, a lot of people do double duty and teach as well.


----------



## derekleffew (May 31, 2012)

LesWilson said:


> In CB I often see people referring to themselves as Technical Director. ...


The term, particularly as a job title, should be eliminated from the vernacular, and replaced simply with "Head Techie."

derekleffew said:


> The term Technical Director means so many different things to so many different people that it's almost meaningless. On a corporate/industrial show, the TD is primarily a budget and logistics position. Other places it's a glorified Head Carpenter who never leaves the scene shop. At some small colleges, it's Lighting/Sound/Scenic/Physical Plant/Head Custodian.




LesWilson said:


> What job titles are common in High School for the various aspects ...


For faculty, staff, or students? For the producing organization, production, or venue?


----------



## LesWilson (May 31, 2012)

Both faculty and Staff positions. The organization's productions.


----------



## Nelson (May 31, 2012)

My official title is "Assistant to the Business Manager", but that seems to include all duties of auditorium management, technical assistance, and telecom management where I work! I'm the guy that does the jobs that no one else is willing or able to do.


----------



## Grog12 (May 31, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> The term, particularly as a job title, should be eliminated from the vernacular, and replaced simply with "Head Techie."



So you prefer we all sound like high schoolers then?


----------



## Les (May 31, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> The term, particularly as a job title, should be eliminated from the vernacular, and replaced simply with "Head Techie."



I see your Head Techie and I raise you one Techie God.


----------



## chausman (May 31, 2012)

Les said:


> I see your Head Techie and I raise you one Techie God.



You rang? 


Grog12 said:


> So you prefer we all sound like high schoolers then?



 Of all of the (sometimes incredibly) immature people in my high school, and in the area, none of us refer to our selves as "techies".

As far as the actual thread goes, my teacher is the "drama head" and the "technical director". The students are simply stagecrew, even though most of us specialize in one particular area.


----------



## JohnD (May 31, 2012)

Les said:


> I see your Head Techie and I raise you one Techie God.



I used to prefer being "The Lord of the Lumens"


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 4, 2012)

You will often hear the best high school student technician refer to him/herself as a technical director. This is a massive misuse of the term and many people who have been around in the field actually find it presumptive and insulting. In order to sound professional and not accidentally insult someone who may be hiring you some day, I strongly encourage students to use terms like: technician (not techie), head technician, Head Sound Operator, Student Technical Director, Student Lighting Designer, Assistant Director, or Student Director. 

99% of the people you will meet in professional theater were high school technicians once. The vast majority of the people who will be hiring you someday were once the "chosen one/techie god" at their school, just like you are now. They have been in your shoes, they know how hard you work and they also know about the shady things that happen in the crawl space above the theater when the teacher isn't around . It's far more important for you to list the exact skills you have than it is to try to use big titles to impress. Thus, Don't brag that you were the sound designer or T.D. for a show. Say you were the head sound technician and that you ran 20 wireless mics on a Mackie 2404 VLZ3 mixer for the show. Or don't say you were the lighting designer, say you were the student lighting designer and programmed 100 light cues on an ETC Express with a rig of 45 fixtures. That tells me what you can do. Titles are meaningless.


----------



## LesWilson (Jun 4, 2012)

My inquiry is for defining a staff position not student positions. Title and job description is necessary.


----------



## 2mojo2 (Jun 4, 2012)

I cannot comment on the usual titles, only those I am familiar with here at Very Large Public School District.

First, there is a staff position called Media Specialist Technician. MSTs "train" but do not "teach". They are Supporting Services Staff, not teaching staff.
Office of Human Resources - Montgomery County Public Schools

Next, there is a stipend position called Stage Director. The position is equivalent to a coach, and the Stage Director serves at the pleasure of the Principal, with a renewable one-year contract. Many of the MSTs occupy this position, but not all. 
Here is a portion of the job description:
Description of Activity: The operational description of the technical director (stage) calls for the
supervision of design and construction of sets and properties for a minimum of two major theatrical
productions a year. Activities required for the execution of those duties described here relate to tasks
performed after the work hours during the school year, from September through June. The two major
performances consist of one play and one musical.
Minimal responsibilities for each type of production require the stage director to:
(SUMMARIZING: oversee and train students in the design,construction and operation of dramas and musicals. 
Scenery, lights, sound, props, and special effects are all the responsibility of the Stage Director.
If appropriate safety procedures are not followed, it is the Stage Director, as well as the Drama Director, who get hung out to dry)

I am the Stage Director in a High School.
The term Stage Director is used only on official forms.
Technical Director is the term in use.

I hope you find this snapshot of one school district's policies helpful.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 4, 2012)

I've heard:
Theater manager, Stage Director, Head Technician, Technical Director, and worst of all Stage Manager (a massive misuse of the term but an official job description in Washington state for someone who manages a theater and operates technical equipment).

Job descriptions and duties vary wildly and area always tuned to the venue. Furthermore the job description is usually very different from the actual job. If it's a public school, there is probably an official state or district designated term for the job that you will be forced to follow.


----------



## Tex (Jun 4, 2012)

Around here, everyone associated with scheduling, running and maintaining the school's theatre is a certified theatre teacher. Officially, the lead teacher has the title of Theatre Director (... as in the director of the department/program rather than the director of a play). Second and third teachers are officially Theatre Instructors. Most of us use the term Technical Director to refer to the teacher who teaches the tech classes and is the Tech Director for productions. The Tech Director could be the Theatre Director as well. We have a crew of kids who handle other school and rental events. There is an administrator in the building for all these events, so the kids work them on their own and get paid for it. Most districts in this area try to match someone who has tech strengths with someone who is a strong acting teacher and director. Unfortunately, that doesn't always happen.


----------



## Dovahkiin (Jun 4, 2012)

At my school, we just have two theatre teachers. One is technically considered the Theatre Director like with Tex's school and the other is the Assistant Theatre Director though you wouldn't no there was a difference if they didn't have it on their name tags. We've actually never had a Tech Director, only Student Tech Directors (which we haven't had in at least a decade). Events are usually handled by the student technicians who are best at those jobs and need a quick buck. If they don't work with us often, the sponsor will go to one our directors and they'll point them in the right direction.


----------



## neotrotsky (Jun 5, 2012)

In the venue I work, I have the title of "Technical Director Assistant" because there are two Technical Directors. The second reason is that the university doesn't deem our department has the revenue to justify the pay scale of a full "Technical Director" position, and "Technical Director Assistant" is a lower pay scale. It's actually a far better situation since our other ATD is a master electrician and lighting engineer and I'm an audio engineer and former IATSE stage manager. Also, if there are events going on where one of us can't work it, the other can easily cover. I know enough lighting to design a show, and he knows enough sound to take care of a symphony basic recording or a full big band. But, we each have our particular focus that allows specialization so even the most obtuse requests and expensive load in can be handled easily.

And, there is a clear delineation that the Technical Director or ATD's within ASU do NOT handle administrative aspects of the venue, financial aspects or legal aspects. We are simply in charge of the technical aspects of the running of the venue and all shows within, period. And, the Managing Director has override over all staff. Thankfully, my Director is a lighting engineer, former theater educator and and actor, so she's more than qualified to helm the ship (overqualified if you ask me... she earns her money and they finally got a good director in her and I'm not just blowing smoke: When you find a good director you savor it!) 

When it comes to student workers, they simply have the title "student worker". I have had a different experience working for another university where I had two stagehands who were exceptional at their job and functioned as deck managers on many shows. With those students, the title of "Foreman" was used, because that fit the position perfectly: They enact the goals of the director and assist the other technicians with the task of building the show. They are NOT supervisors, but are there because they have a resource of experience to help the production in general. 

I abhor the term "techie". It's juvenile and demeaning. This is a real trade, not playtime and not some high school clique. If a stagehand, technician or any other staff cannot see themselves and their fellow staff as professionals, then they can find a different house to work. My shows function on respect. I don't work with people I don't respect, and I would expect the same from the staff. If I have to earn it, I will and make anyone who doubts what I or any of my staff can do believers or enemies depending on how mature they are.


----------

